# Residence Permit - What Next?



## Musicly (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I am applying for residence permit in Germany to pursue employment, but I was wondering if anyone knows how successful these applications are. 

My situation is that I am non-EU citizen. I completed my education in the EU, both undergraduate studies and masters degree. For the past two years, I have been working in an EU country on the basis of a work permit. I have recently been offered a job in Germany and I have the contract with me. But, because I am not in IT sector, I am wondering if I will be able to get the permit because of the "priority principle". Does anyone have more experience with this? 

Many thanks. 
Regards


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

What does your future employer say? Presumably they knew you were non-EU when they hired you, so they'd be willing to support your application for work and residence permits.


----------



## Musicly (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, of course they know. They sent me the contract in order for me to apply for the residence permit and work permit - but not sure what they can do once I submit the application. 
Will the embassy, or who ever processes the application, contact them? Can the company then offer some additional supporting documents other then the contract? 
Many thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't actually know.

All you can do is follow the instructions and make your application.

What is your citizenship?


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

> Will the embassy, or who ever processes the application, contact them?


I assume your company will have to contact them.



> Can the company then offer some additional supporting documents other then the contract?


As far as I know, they have to explain why they need to hire you and that they can't find an EU citizen for the job.

What's your nationality? What kind of job is it?
How big is the company? If they are huge, there is a fair chance that they know how this works and don't offer jobs to people who can't get a residence permit.


----------



## Musicly (Jul 18, 2013)

MrTweek said:


> I assume your company will have to contact them.
> 
> As far as I know, they have to explain why they need to hire you and that they can't find an EU citizen for the job.
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

Thank you for your replies. 

I am from Macedonia in the Balkans. I have been working in France for the last two years with a French work permit. The German company is relatively big, they do communication consulting, and have offices around Europe and globally. I have no idea how much they know about residence permits. I assume they would not have offered me the job if they thought that I wouldn't get the permit, but again, maybe they just assume I will because I have already been working in one EU country. They don't seem to be at all concerned and are talking to me about helping me with finding a place to live when I move to Germany, some travel plans for September to clients, etc. Me, on the other hand, I thin about the permit too  lol


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

So, in that case, I'd say you have to ask them.
It's a bit unusual that they never mentioned the work permit at all. This can have various reasons though:
* Since they are huge and international, the have done this so many times already, that it's not important to mention it.
* They were not aware that you need a residence permit. A bit unusual as well, but you never know.

Just ask them.


----------



## modern_gypsy (Jul 14, 2013)

*work permit*

Hello Musicly, it's my first posting and I hope you can see it. I don't know exactly how this forum works...

The German immigrations don't care if you already worked in France. Your employer has to immediately start the work permit application process.

We were supported through Germany-based relocation company that guided us through this process.


----------

